# gimme some brisket info....



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I've smoked those little flats, and done pastrami outta the cured ones. Ya'll know I like to live on the cheap side so I picked up a 10 pound one today(about 2.50 a pound). So educate me on what I bought. Is this a packer brisket? If nothing else i'll grind the whole thing for burger. Is there a portion I should reserve for the smoker, or just grind it all? Also is there enough fat in it to be 80/20, or what will I end up with? I just butchered up the 21 day dry aged NY Strip, will make a post soon as I have time.

Many thanks
Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Packer briskets refer to one that is whole with point and flat portions un-separated. This is what I do:
I use my Montreal Steak Seasoning/Espresso marinade on it now. I place in my smoker at 250*, fat side down. Cook to an internal temp of 190* and must pass the tooth pick test. Tooth pick pushed into the meat in several spots with no or little resistance. I let cool for one hour and the start slicing the flat portion across the grain(usually diagonal across the flat). I pull some of the point portion and also chunk up some into 1" cubes and do burnt ends. Burnt ends are Da Bomb!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at a long, low and slow cooking experience with brisket.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rick, we just finished grinding 2- 3# flat cut corned beef briskets. I canned 4 - 8oz. jars and had enough left for several burgers. Do yourself a favor and trim off all the fat you can. It's about like grissle. Add enough bacon to get the % of fat you want, roughly 8 to 12 ounces for 80/20 with a 3 to 3-1/2# corned beef brisket. I use bulk ends and pieces due to the fat in it. Ain't tried the canned yet but the ground is another look at burger. Not what I would call a watch winder tho. We ground one time with a 3/16" plate, about 4.5 mm I think.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks fellas, any best part of this thing, or just throw in a pound of bacon and make it all burger?


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

btw
, thanks guys


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

a pound of bacon to 10 lbs wd? about right or more?









damn yall it's a lil tough living outside the grocery grid............wtf else can I say


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you trim all the fat you off before you grind, I'd go for 2# for a 10# brisket and that's still lean.


----------

